
Ask HN: How many hours of coding is a 40hour work week? - threemiceofmen
My job description says I work 40 hours a week. So how many hours of coding is that really? Assuming 8 hours per day Monday-Friday.
======
Bioto
Currently: I'm working for a startup and I get a solid 7 hours of coding per
day

Previously: Anywhere from 4-5 hours a day, the other time was spent answering
questions and supporting other team members.

------
20yrs_no_equity
It really depends on the company culture and quality of management.

For me, in my current situation if I go into the office I'm lucky to get 2
hours of actually productive work done.

If I work from home that can range from 6-14 hours a day.

